# What country do you live in?



## lookout (Sep 11, 2006)

*This topic show - which countrys who rules over gbatemp.net?*


*1. East Asia:*
Japan, South Korea, North Korea, China, Hongkong, Macao, Taiwan  

*2. South-east Asia:*
Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, Plilippines, Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam 

*3. Oceania:*
Australia, Fiji, Guam, New Zealand, Paua new guinea 

*4. North America:*
Canada, USA 

*5. North & West Europe:*
Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Norway, Portugal, Madeira, Malta, Monaco, Netherlands, San Marino, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, United Kingdom, Iceland 

*6. South Asia:*
Bangladesh , India , Laos , Nepal, Pakistan , Sri Lanka 

*7. Latin America & Caribbean:*
Argentina, Brazil, Cuba ,Colombia, Dominican, Guyana, Mero, Mexico, Panama, Peru 

*8. Africa & Middle East:*
Bahrein , Botswana, Burkina Faso , Chad , Congo , Cyprus , D.A.E , Dubai, Djiboudi , Egypt , Ethiopia , Gabon , Ghana , Guinea , Iran , Iraq , Israel , Ivorycoast , Jordan , Kenya , Kuwait , Madagascar , Mali , Morocco , Mozambique , Niger , Nigeria , Oman , Qatar , Rwanda , Senegal , South Africa, Syria ,Tunisie , Uganda , Zaire  

*9. East Europe & other: *
Armenia , Albania, Anguilla , Antigua Andbarbuda , Andorra, Aruba , Bala Rus , Bermuda , Bulgaria, Cayman Island, Canary Islands , Ciiannel Islands , Croatia, Comoros Islands , Cook Islands , Cuiacao , Czech, Estonia , Hungary , Guade Loupe , Guiana , Kazakhstan , Kirghiz , Latvia , Lithuan , Macedon, Martinique , Marsiiall Islands , Mayotte , Montserrat , Nauru , Poland , Puerto Rico , Reunion , Romania, Sao Tome And Principe, Saipan , Samoa , Slovak , Slovenia , Solomon Islands , St. Barthelemy , St.Eustatius , St.Kitts , St.Lucia , St.Maarten , St.Vincent , Tahiti , Tonga , Turks And Caicos Islands , Ukraine , Virgin Islands , Yugoslavia,  Russia 

==================================================================
*Gbatemp.net & I are not responsible for any terror here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 so be friendly.
==================================================================


----------



## lookout (Sep 11, 2006)

post some info of your lovely town for traveller which you can't find in other country's.

Yes England, where you find our Majesty the Queen...


----------



## Mike83 (Sep 12, 2006)

England, and happy to be here


----------



## _Mazza_ (Sep 12, 2006)

England, I think most users are from Canada but they're not online yet


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 12, 2006)

The USA, even though my flag thing contradicts it.


----------



## kobewan (Sep 12, 2006)

Saudi Arabia baby.

Yes, you read that right. And proud of it.


----------



## DhaosBR (Sep 12, 2006)

Brasil!!

A so-so place to live...at least my life is pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 12, 2006)

Why do you care? The flags are on the username panel.


----------



## Jax (Sep 12, 2006)

Umm... Madeira is not a country. It's part of Portugal.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 12, 2006)

I live in Perfect.

please don't look at the img under Member No., thanks.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Sep 12, 2006)

*Since 1999:* Philadelphia, PA (blue state) USA
*1981-1998:* North New Jersey close to New York City (both blue states) USA


----------



## Shiatama (Sep 13, 2006)

Luxembourg =)


----------



## Extreme Coder (Sep 13, 2006)

Egypt(Maadi in Cairo) previously lived in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 13, 2006)

I lived on Alderaan for a long time but a long long time ago my country ran into some turnmoil so now I am homeless.


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 13, 2006)

Quebec, Canada

The only place where you can eat this :


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2006)

Germany for now. But I don't really care as long as everything's fine over here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, bakhalishta: What kind of meal is shown on the picture? It looks really awful on the first sight, but maybe you can convince me to give it a try once I'm there!


----------



## Orc (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> By the way, bakhalishta: What kind of meal is shown on the picture? It looks really awful on the first sight, but maybe you can convince me to give it a try once I'm there!


Seconded. Wtf is that. Looks gross and tasty at the same time.

EDIT: Nevermind. I slapped myself. Google wins. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine
(That's poutine right?)

EDIT2: Yes, it's poutine. http://quebec.damdam.info/2006/04/04/quebe...umee/tabarnak_7
1)*checks image properties, looking at filename*
2)*opens wordpress blog and browses April 2006 entries* 
3)?????
4)PROFIT!


----------



## Drucifer (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in New Brunswick, Canada and like bakhalishta mentioned Poutine truely is amazing. I have it all the time (luckly I'm not over weight).








Edit:

Taken from the Wipipedia artical mentioned above:

"The dish originated in rural Quebec, Canada in the late 1950s and is now popular all over the country, especially in New Brunswick."

Yeah New Brunswick.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Takeshi @ Sep 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, bakhalishta: What kind of meal is shown on the picture? It looks really awful on the first sight, but maybe you can convince me to give it a try once I'm there!
> ...


Never saw it before! But from what I've read it sounds tasty! I need to get to Canada now


----------



## Orc (Sep 13, 2006)

lol Yeah, first time I've heard of this and now I want to try it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damnit.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll take the fries, y'all can have them cheese curds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




As for me:
North Carolina, U.S.A.
Birthplace of Thelonious Monk, Thomas Wolfe, and perhaps most famously, Andy Griffith.
(I won't mention Jesse Helms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .)
Oh, and George (not Bill) Clinton of Parliament/Funkadelic! Yay P-Funk!


----------



## Orc (Sep 13, 2006)

Seriously, the world needs more Jazz and Funk rather than the angry music it now spouts.





So I heard you like Computer Games? lol


----------



## Cjuub (Sep 13, 2006)

Sweden.


----------



## Jax (Sep 13, 2006)

In my country, Portugal, in the Porto zone, you can eat thos delicious meal:

FRANCESINHA





It's heavenly good!


----------



## Kyro (Sep 13, 2006)

France


----------



## berlinka (Sep 13, 2006)

Holland


----------



## Brouhaha (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm also from Quebec Canada... And I second the poutine. A beer and a poutine is better than sex.


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 13, 2006)

I am from Brazil, in Rio de Janeiro City.


*A few adjustments:*





*- North America is Canada, USA, Mexico. When yoou divide America Continent im North, Central and South, Mexico is in the North.:-)

- There is countries missing in South America (ops, Latin America)*


----------



## -EX- (Sep 13, 2006)

Japan, Tokyo.


----------



## throwingks (Sep 13, 2006)

Virginia Beach, Virginia USA

Thanks for reminding me to fix my profile. I just moved.


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Jax @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> In my country, Portugal, in the Porto zone, you can eat thos delicious meal:
> 
> FRANCESINHA
> 
> ...



Man, this looks tasty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Takeshi, if you ever come to canada, you should try poutine. You'll probably find it weird at first (I did  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but it's good (unless you buy one at McDonald's/Burger King/etc... Those are nasty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## fintendo (Sep 13, 2006)

I come from Finland and in my country you can eat pizza, hamburgers and kebab. Come and try them. Just google the foods, there's plenty of information about them.


----------



## the_joeba (Sep 13, 2006)

What.
And yes, we speak English in What


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 13, 2006)

At this very moment, me and my young'uns are eating peanut butter & banana sandwiches.
Here's the recipe, I skip the buttermilk tho... _GAK!_ 

*Elvis Presley's Grilled Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwich:* 
* 2 slices of white bread
* 2 tablespoons of smooth peanut butter
* 1 small ripe banana mashed
* 2 tablespoons butter

Spread the peanut butter on one slice of bread and the mashed banana on the other. Press the slices gently together. Melt the butter (or to be truly Elvis-like, melt bacon fat!), over low heat in a small frying pan. Place the sandwich in the pan and fry until golden brown on both sides. Eat it with a glass of buttermilk.


----------



## karamu (Sep 13, 2006)

Located in Japan ^^ so enough said about that.  oh and i hate anime.. haha

edit: removed the japanese..


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 15, 2006)

you can expect countries with english as their official language overwhelming this forum as it is, of course, an english forum. moreover, internet penetration in the phil is so low.... how sad


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone from Singapore


----------



## Marvz (Nov 6, 2006)

Singapore.. *looks at the flag at side, below "member no."*

Probably, one of the only few Singaporeans around.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2006)

The _only_ Croatian around!


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 7, 2006)

new zealand


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 7, 2006)

Gotta love urban dictionary!
Florida, USA






Has lots of hurricanes and old people who cant drive or vote. Its too bad the hurricanes dont ever dominate the old people. This state also has lots of tourists who crowd all of the over-rated theme parks. Florida is the most southern state, but "acts" the least southern of the southern states. Got it?

Also called the Sunshine state, although it rains almost every day.
Also called Hell's waiting room.

Oh you're going to Florida? Don't get hit by those old people that get thrown from hurricanes, you stupid tourist.

Florida driving is the -- *swerves* STUPID TOURIST GET OFF THE -- *screech* WATCH WHERE YOUR GOING STUPID OLD BITCH!!


----------



## miezu (Nov 7, 2006)

Romania


----------



## Opium (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> post some info of your lovely town for traveller which you can't find in other country's.
> 
> Yes England, where you find our Majesty the Queen...



she looks a little like the mad hatter in that picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho, I better represent my Country and City:


















none shall compare! (an open challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gr33dy (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> The _only_ Croatian around!Â


Do you know Mirko Crocop?


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, but I haven't seen him around GBATEMP lately   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(_Still_ the only Croatian around   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nOGHRI (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweden ! ! !  

Where you can eat Smörgåsbord


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Smörgåsbord


In Croatian, this is called "the Swedish table".


----------



## Opium (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(nOGHRI @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> Sweden ! ! !Â
> 
> Where you can eat SmörgåsbordÂ Â



In Croatia, Smörgåsbord eats you.


I'm sorry, I had an impulse to say that


----------



## Jax (Nov 7, 2006)

QUOTE(nOGHRI @ Nov 7 2006 said:


> Sweden ! ! !Â
> 
> Where you can eat SmörgåsbordÂ Â







BORK?


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> In Croatia, Smörgåsbord eats you.


----------



## freemaan (Nov 8, 2006)

Hungary


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm from the good ol' US of A & proud of it.

Glad there is a huge mix of people on this site.  It's VERY interesting to hear about other customs & video game mania in other countries!  Glad to be with all of you!


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 8, 2006)

I am originally from Italy......goood foood and wine all around.
But I moved to New york City in 1999.
Here you can find all kind of restaurants and all kind of food and drinks from all over the world.
I've seen (but not eaten) all of the above posted kind of food.
Bu the way, I loved those postcards from Surfer Paradise, AUS.
I've been there in 2003 and I learned how to surf there and I'll never forget it.
Those pictures brought back a lot of fond memories.
Cheers to the Australian Maites !!


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 8, 2006)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> I am originally from Italy......goood foood and wine all around.
> But I moved to New york City in 1999.
> Here you can find all kind of restaurants and all kind of food and drinks from all over the world.
> I've seen (but not eaten) all of the above posted kind of food.
> ...




I'm of Italian decent (my ancestors are all from Italy) - I'm part Sicialian & Napiltano!  I LOVE Italian food.  There's nothing like it!


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 8, 2006)

I live in Japan bitches.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 8, 2006)

Male or female ones Sir? Mr. "enoughrope", please be careful with the placing of commas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway,
I live in my Swedish house, full of Swedish "IKEA" stuff, eating Swedish "smörgåsbord" (made by the "Swedish Chef"), dressing in Swedish "H&M" clothing, reading Swedish "Metro" news paper in the subway, loving the Swedish 5-6 month winter, complaining to the 50% men 50 % women government, eating Swedish fermented fish that foreigners almost die from, playing "ABBA" all day long in my walkman cellphone by Ericsson, dating Swedish girls... okay, I'll stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and by the way, I live in Sweden.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 8, 2006)

What commas? Oh, you mean that I had to be using commas?

I live in Japan, bitches.

There.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 9, 2006)

@ ugly_rose 
You almost convinced me to come to live in Sweden!
Will I have any trouble with the government being an Europen citizen with an American passport ?
I never saw an ugly Swedish girl, and the 50/50 men and woman thing sounds really good....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus I love H&M for the casual clothes.


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 9, 2006)

QUOTE(enoughrope @ Nov 8 2006 said:


> What commas? Oh, you mean that I had to be using commas?
> 
> I live in Japan, bitches.
> 
> ...



Haha, funny... I suddenly feel like I should work with something tourist related. Anyway, being an Italian as you are I suggest you read this below website for more information. And, since you are in fact a European Union citizen, I believe that you can come and live/work here as you please, but check the embassy website just in case.
http://www.ambstoccolma.esteri.it/Ambasciata_Stoccolma

Also, don't worry about food, especially in Stockholm. There's a multitude of Italian (and other) restaurants here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Here's what I got if I said I was a Swedish citizen residing in the US wanting to go to Italy for self-employment:

Query Response:
* You do not need a visa to enter Italy. 
* You may enter Italy with a passport or travel document currently valid or else expired no more than 5 years ago. 

I'm pretty sure it's the same for you to come here!


----------

